# I 'M OK



## ARYANTO (19/2/22)

I will be back ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/22)

ARYANTO said:


> I will be back ....





Ons mis jou @ARYANTO hoop om jou gou weer te sien op die forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/22)

glasses - check 
bike - soon 
gun - need at least 2 AK's
leather jacket - check
smile - fk , lost that one about 3 mnts ago ..
love you guys ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (20/2/22)

ARYANTO said:


> glasses - check
> bike - soon
> gun - need at least 2 AK's
> leather jacket - check
> ...



Hurry back buddy, and we expect an appearance at the next vape meet in March nè. Just kidding, but my morning routine is screwed since I only have @MrGSmokeFree giggles to start my day now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/2/22)

Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/22)

Where have you been @ARYANTO?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

